# TWO Brand New Wave Walker Kayaks, Suzuki 6hp 4 stroke, Trolling motor, Garmin fish finder with GPS, Trailer



## keisbs (Apr 5, 2008)

Located in Powell (Delaware/Franklin County)

I am selling two brand new wave walker Cat Microskiffs. These were purchased in late 2019 but due to Covid and then unexpected death. I am selling for the widow.

Model S4 - $2000 Wavewalk® S4 – Wavewalk® Stable Kayaks and Microskiffs
W500 - $1500 -https://wavewalk.com/blog/2017/05/29/review-of-my-wavewalk-500-with-an-electric-trolling-motor-and-transportation-wheels-video/

Kayak Trailer - $550

brand new - $1200 - never had gas in it. 2019 Suzuki 6hp four stroke with integrated gas tank outboard

Garmin Stryker + $150

Minnkota Endura Trolling motor - $80 - https://minnkotamotors.johnsonoutdoors.com/freshwater-trolling-motors/endura-0

Misc accessories - anchor, tethers, life jackets, paddles, etc.

Package deal $4800


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Hi, Suzuki long shaft or short shaft? Appears to be long?

Rich


----------



## keisbs (Apr 5, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Hi, Suzuki long shaft or short shaft? Appears to be long?
> 
> Rich


sorry for the delay - I do not have the motor with me. the model is DF6AL2 Suzuki websites shows 20"


----------



## keisbs (Apr 5, 2008)

tt


----------



## keisbs (Apr 5, 2008)




----------

